# Razors and Brushes



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

A little project I did right before Mardi Gras for a Carnival Krewe.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Hey you did really good. They are a lot of fun and I have one I use several times a week I made out of some deer antler (double edge). I honestly believe you get a better shave and the blade replacement is so low cost compared to store brand plastic, use and throw away.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Swampland....those are very nice looking. Excellent finish, coloring and shape. What lathe are you running??? Also, how are you finishing that material to such a high gloss and perfect finish??
Congrats...gb


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks. Just wet sand from 320 to 600 grit then use an automotive scratch remover. 
Lathe is a Nova DVR.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Dang, those are nice!


----------



## Ice2cold (Jan 25, 2017)

DO you happen to sell these ???


----------

